# Rescue Advice



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

So a very good friend of mine's grandfather passed away rather suddenly about a week ago. Turns out, he has five, yes, FIVE akita mixes. They're all siblings from the same litter, all about ten years old. He was asking (knowing that it's not really realistic) if I knew of any rescues who would take them all together and hopefully place them together. I'm at a total loss, but his grandfather loved these dogs and he will be devastated if we don't even try. Does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish you luck but it doesn't seem likely anyone would take them all. Their age will make placing them a little harder too. Hopefully your friend will be comforted to know that the dogs will adjust to being split up. If you can find homes with families that will give them lots of attention, they will do just fine.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Marnie said:


> I wish you luck but it doesn't seem likely anyone would take them all. Their age will make placing them a little harder too. Hopefully your friend will be comforted to know that the dogs will adjust to being split up. If you can find homes with families that will give them lots of attention, they will do just fine.


That's what I was thinking... he doesn't really understand that placing a senior dog can be hard, placing two together is extremely difficult, and placing five is impossible. It's such a sad situation... his grandfather's wife passed away shortly after his dog got pregnant, so basically out of impulse and loneliness he kept all of the puppies. I think with some gentle explanation my friend will be ok with working on placing them individually. I might be able to take one of the females, so I think that would help, too. 

All of the area rescues deal with PB's, so I'll have to do some digging... there are a lot of less-than-reputable rescues around here that I'd hate for one of them to go to.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> That's what I was thinking... he doesn't really understand that placing a senior dog can be hard, placing two together is extremely difficult, and placing five is impossible. It's such a sad situation... his grandfather's wife passed away shortly after his dog got pregnant, so basically out of impulse and loneliness he kept all of the puppies. I think with some gentle explanation my friend will be ok with working on placing them individually. I might be able to take one of the females, so I think that would help, too.
> 
> All of the area rescues deal with PB's, so I'll have to do some digging... there are a lot of less-than-reputable rescues around here that I'd hate for one of them to go to.



Area rescues that I know****


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Contact Sarah, aka RunShepherdRun. She just posted some dogs in Urgent so will be easy to find. While she can't work miracles, she is hooked into the NE rescue network and may be able to help. Show her this thread. 

They need a good eval, helps if with breed savvy people. Together, in groups and separately. Gets an idea of who might need to be placed with a sibling if there are one or more who are too bonded to be separated. Copies of each dogs' vet records, with a photo of each one to be sure that they do not get mixed up. Helps if they are UTD, HW negative and speutered. 

Poor dogs - I am sure they miss their person and I am sure their person would appreciate your efforts very much.


----------

